# Most common Fursona



## Beastcub (Aug 5, 2008)

as a fursuit maker i like to look at fursuit photos both to compare my work to others and to admire these walking art forms.

in this process though i noticed certain animals are more common than others, and i think i can safely assume that for the most part one's choice for a fursuit animal reflects their fursona.

so i made a list of the top 10 i have seen for this poll


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 5, 2008)

derr umm where is my poll? >_<
first time posting poll and i some how messed it up

oh well i guess lets turn this thread into a "name what you think is the top 10, in order"
my top ten were
1 wolf
2 fox
3 dog 
4 raccoon
5 tiger
6 other feline (including house cat) 
7 skunk
8 dragon
9 pandas (both giant and red)
10 kangaroo


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 5, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> derr umm where is my poll? >_<
> first time posting poll and i some how messed it up
> 
> oh well i guess lets turn this thread into a "name what you think is the top 10, in order"
> ...



That seems about right, when I chose my species I ignored the fact that wolves are really common and just went with what I felt was closest to my personality, but I suppose there are people who choose animals cause they look cool.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 5, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> derr umm where is my poll? >_<
> first time posting poll and i some how messed it up
> 
> oh well i guess lets turn this thread into a "name what you think is the top 10, in order"
> ...



Well, I'm not the stereotypical fox.. In other words, I'm not the bitch xD


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Well, I'm not the stereotypical fox.. In other words, I'm not the bitch xD



It's not about the stereotypes, it's about how many people associate themselves with certain species.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 5, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> It's not about the stereotypes, it's about how many people associate themselves with certain species.



And mostly girly-boys choose a fox, making the main stereotype the way it is.


----------



## Tapeworm (Sep 18, 2008)

I mostly agree with that, but I'd say that dragons are more popular then where you put them.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 18, 2008)

Fucking fox furries. The top should be Raccoons, for the obvious reason of being fucking awesome.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree with Tape, I thought we were more popular.


----------



## Mirka (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, being a husky / malamute myself - I've seen a lot of Huskies so far... especially with fursuits. Honestly though, Huskies aren't my favorite breed of dogs; I love the breed don't get me wrong, but I love Beagles more. :X The reason why I'm not a beagle though, is because I don't think it really fits me. I'm more of a husky/malamute mix...it's hard to explain. XP 

I do agree with your list, Beastcub - though, I don't think I've seen a Kangaroo fursona yet O.x - I've seen a few otters though; If I was making a list, I'd probably just take your list and replace Kangaroo with Otter.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 19, 2008)

My list.. basically beastcub's but changed a bit..

1 Wolf
2 Fox
3 Dog 
4 Dragon
5 Racoon
6 Skunk 
7 Domestic cat
8 Wild cat
9 Bear
10 Kangaroo


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 19, 2008)

:O Stain's not the stereotypical wolf!
1. He can haz Eastern Timber Wolf
2. He's not a SUPER MUSCLEIE!!!!!11!11!1!!!11!1 Hypersexual experimented Uber Wolf who looks like he's 20-something but his soul is OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!! years old.


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah id put that at about right maybe the skunk at a lower position some times but things change (except for canines who continue to be every where)


----------



## Marodi (Sep 19, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> That seems about right, when I chose my species I ignored the fact that wolves are really common and just went with what I felt was closest to my personality, but I suppose there are people who choose animals cause they look cool.


Whos realy cares if your fursona species is common? I sure as hell didn't when i picked fox. I dislike the fact that people think the rarer, the better.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 19, 2008)

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_most_popular_phenotypes

There is a list, and therefore makes this thread moot. Also, 'coons should be number one, dammit! D:<


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well Any ways, Mines A Leopardess, As Is It Fits Me Very Well, As MY Sometimes Jagged Sense Of Humor And Aloof Nature Seems To Comply Well With My species Of Choice!


----------



## Autumnal (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't forget most typical hybrids. Wolf/fox, Wolf/husky, Wolf/dragon, Wolf/anything.

loz.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 19, 2008)

Yay for fursonas of animals that no one has heard of! Such as my fursona a dhole.


----------



## NalinOtter (Sep 20, 2008)

*pouts* Otters aren't even on the list...


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 20, 2008)

Foxes... I know way too many foxes. And wolves, and dogs.

Everyone's a fucking canine.

Fuck this shit, I'm rebelling as of now. I'm a dryad, bitches. Me and my fairy buddie are going to glitter up your world. Does that sparkle and shine with you?


----------



## Kano (Sep 20, 2008)

Most canines. Wolves, foxes, dogs.... And there's PLENTY of dragons as well.


----------



## bane233 (Sep 20, 2008)

dude i think otters should be in the top ten i see a lot more of them then tigers.


----------



## kumakaze (Sep 23, 2008)

Yay, I'm number three! I'm popular!


----------



## Link Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't think I've seen that many kangaroos. I think I've seen more otters, really.. but I guess it depends on where you go and who you know.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmmmm....my list would go this way:

Fox
Wolf
Dog
Cat (domestic)
Cat (wild)
Dragon
Skunk
Rodent
Bird
Hooved Ungulates.

That is my list, quite different from Beastcub's in the bottom half.


----------



## lawsuite (Sep 27, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Yay for fursonas of animals that no one has heard of! Such as my fursona a dhole.



I've heard of at least 3 dholes, at least you have some company.

I've never seen another anthro rhesus monkey character, or any sort of macaque or even a baboon for that matter. how lonely.


----------



## Krarrur (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't really see what the big deal that some of you seem to be making out of this. Yes i agree that there are plenty of wolves and foxes (myself included). That's fine. But I do have to agree with others that there are plenty of Dragons and that otters would have to outrank some on the list. I do think that raccoon's should be higher on the list, but on of the first characters I ever Rp'd was a raccoon.

I didn't even get to make a concious decision about my fursona, so it's not my fault that I am a fox.


----------



## Chroma102 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, canine seems by far to be the most popular, for whatever reason. XD

Mine's...I guess just a made-up species. o.o; I made her based on what I feel I'd look like.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine can transform from a female spotted hyena to a male African Wild Dog. 

....That's pretty unique if ya asked me....


----------



## kumakaze (Sep 29, 2008)

My character is pretty unique, because even though he's part dalmatian, a popular breed, most people have never even heard of a Tamaskan dog- which is my favorite dog breed.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Oct 1, 2008)

Leopards Are also Not Common, As For Me and Prowler Here, were The Only Two, That I Have Seen.


----------



## Stormslegacy (Oct 1, 2008)

What about horses?  I see a LOT of horses.


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 1, 2008)

Nekos /Okami


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 1, 2008)

Before anyone says ANYTHING. Let me point out that hyenas are not canines. They are their own group, hyendae, and are most closely related to meerkats. *nod*


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2008)

I would have to say Foxes and Wolves.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Before anyone says ANYTHING. Let me point out that hyenas are not canines. They are their own group, hyendae, and are most closely related to meerkats. *nod*



Same with Maned Wolves not being Wolves or Foxes.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 1, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Same with Maned Wolves not being Wolves or Foxes.


*nods* Seems like a common mistake. What group are Maned Wolves in? I heard once that they were grouped with dholes, but now I'm not sure...


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2008)

In no particular order:

Wolf
Rabbit
Fox
Lion
Tiger
Horse
Skunk
Dragon or dragon hybrid
Otter
Raccoon.

And anyway, I like my fursona.  Fox/White Tiger.  HAHA I winz =3


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 3, 2008)

Magikian said:


> And mostly girly-boys choose a fox, making the main stereotype the way it is.


 
Well I'm not the stereotype of a fox then, u mess with me and I'm going to hurt you, he also does have a temper and will not hesitate to break someones face in.
I think thats the reason I picked fox, its my favorite animal and people underestimate them which would get them hurt when messing with me


----------



## Journey (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm surprized i would have thought Rabbit would have made that list somewhere


----------



## Journey (Oct 5, 2008)

oh wait new list did have rabbit my mistake


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 5, 2008)

That looks about right to me, based on what I've seen online.
I picked a wolf because I feel that a wolf represents me more than any other animal, not because its popular. I couldn't really care less how many other people are wolves.


----------



## Kume (Oct 5, 2008)

Pretty much the way I see it.


----------



## Hickie_Lover (Oct 9, 2008)

I think there should be more Hybrids!!
Mix it up a bit peopleeeeee


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 9, 2008)

1. Any kind of hybrid. Ferrox, wolffox, catdog, doesn't matter what combination.
2. Wolf
3. Fox
4. Generic cat
5. Big cat (Tiger, lion, cheetah, etc.)


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 9, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Well, I'm not the stereotypical fox.. In other words, I'm not the bitch xD


 
You and me both 

but yeah foxes are pretty common and yeah so are wolves even though that has been said before


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 20, 2008)

I have seen maybe two other alligators, but they were on DA.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 10, 2008)

NalinOtter said:


> *pouts* Otters aren't even on the list...




Odd that we fly under the radar when there's at least a dozen of us here.


----------



## Lister22 (Nov 10, 2008)

i look at it as a compliment.... a lot of people like the foxes ^.^

anywhoo
1. ant eater
2. spiders
3. monkey rabbits
4. gophers
5. cacti
6. god damn pokemon
7. bunnies... why didnt anyone mention bunnies
8. the alphabet
9. KISSes gene simmons
10. cookies and other baked good to pass out


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 24, 2018)

Beastcub said:


> oh well i guess lets turn this thread into a "name what you think is the top 10, in order"
> my top ten were
> 1 wolf
> 2 fox
> ...


I know this is a super old poll but I found it interesting. I probably haven't seen enough furs to know but I've never seen someone with a racoon fursona actually (though I'm sure there are many) and I've never seen a pure kanagaroo (though I have seen one kangaroo/dragon)
I would guess (again a complete guess)
1. dog
2. wolf
3.cat
4. tiger or leopard
5. fox
6. rabbit
7. dragon
8. lion or lynx
9. otter
10. hyena, maybe?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 24, 2018)

My god, the 10 y.o. necro...

List of most popular species - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia

Here's what you're looking for.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 24, 2018)

its like races in dnd those darned elfS!


----------

